
Hostile takeover of Open Source Project TWiki - nickb
http://blog.wikiring.com/Blog/BlogEntry28
======
DarkShikari
What a stupid idea. The value of open source projects isn't in their code, but
in their developers. The code, being GPL, can be picked up by anyone with few
restrictions; on the other hand, the developers cannot be copied.

Its not even as if he could make a proprietary fork of the project; being GPL,
such a thing is impossible unless you purge all code contributed by all other
developers who refuse to go along with such a license.

~~~
jacobscott
Also given that there are competing, comparable, open source/commercial wiki
projects (a mindtouch cofounder commented on the article), the developers do
have other places to go...

------
bayareaguy
Where's the benefit in this? I could understand it more if TWiki were a
consumer-facing thing like Firefox with a huge codebase and a large developer
community. Or did TWiki get big recently?

------
antirez
if you release open source you should _never_ complain if somebody users your
code, as long as the use is legally compatible with the license.

------
jacobscott
The article sites Wilson Sonsini as an investor in Twiki.net, but they're
actually a law firm. I'm confused.

------
mtw
the blog post doesn't make it clear that Peter Thoeny started the open source
project.

however, I also know well how the TWiki community works and wouldn't have
expected that the original founder would act like this. TWiki in practice was
owned by the community (much alike Debian)

